# long drive during early pregnancy



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

It is my official test day on wednesday, and on saturday we are going on holiday to France, driving for about 8+ hours.  If its a BFP are there are special precautions I should be taking for the journey such as maternity seatbelts or flight socks (even though not flying), or is it so early in pregnancy that it doesn't matter?

thanks for your advice


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

you should still look after yourself, pregnant or not. Take regular breaks and drink plenty of fluid on your way.

Take care x


----------

